# ductile -- the failure must be ductile



## Cubanboy

Hola. Buenas tardes. No sé cómo traducir 'ductile' en este contexto. Agradezco cualquier ayuda.
Saludos.


7.10 Minimum Hydrostatic Burst Pressure— The test equipment,
procedures, and failure definitions shall be as specified in
Test Method D 1599. In addition, the failure must be *ductile*.
Minimum burst pressures shall be as shown in Table 3. For
pipe sizes above nominal 4 in. (114.30 mm), the hydrostatic
burst pressure test (Test Method D 1599) may be replaced by
the apparent ring tensile test (Test Method D 2290).

7.11 Apparent Ring Tensile Strength at Yield—The method
and test equipment shall be as specified in Test Method
D 2290, Procedure B. The failure shall be *ductile*. Test a
minimum of five specimens. This test method is applicable to
all pipe covered by this specification.

_[Se ha editado el título de este hilo para que incluya una mayor porción de la frase original (en vez de solamente un adjetivo). Por favor hágalo así usted también en el futuro y absténgase de poner títulos extremadamente escuetos o de una sola palabra. Lauranazario - moderadora]_


----------



## Masood

Does "dúctil" work as a translation?
As I understand it, it means that if there is a failure, the pipe will warp/bend instead of bursting/breaking.


----------



## Cubanboy

Masood said:


> Does "dúctil" work as a translation?


Yes, I did consider that word, but it sounds funny when you say that 'la falla/avería deberá ser dúctil'.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Masood

Cubanboy said:


> Yes, I did consider that word, but it sounds funny when you say that 'la falla/avería deberá ser dúctil'.
> Thanks for your help.


I think the English is inaccurate - the thing that is ductile is the pipe, not the failure.
I think it means "The pipe must be ductile, to contain any failure" or words to that effect.


----------



## Mister Draken

Maleable, flexible.


----------



## jasminasul

*Ductile Failure*
A ductile failure requires a first-order estimate of the total adhesive shear strain, accounting for plastic deformation of the adhesive, which can be obtained by the Neuber’s rule.
From: Bonded Joints and Repairs to Composite Airframe Structures, 2016

*Falla Dúctil en Viga Simple de Concreto Pretensado / Ductile ...*

Oct 3, 2016 - _Falla_ Dúctil en Viga Simple de Concreto Pretensado / _Ductile Failure_ Mechanism of a Prestressed Concrete Beam ...


----------



## Cubanboy

jasminasul said:


> *Ductile Failure*
> A ductile failure requires a first-order estimate of the total adhesive shear strain, accounting for plastic deformation of the adhesive, which can be obtained by the Neuber’s rule.
> From: Bonded Joints and Repairs to Composite Airframe Structures, 2016
> 
> *Falla Dúctil en Viga Simple de Concreto Pretensado / Ductile ...*
> Oct 3, 2016 - _Falla_ Dúctil en Viga Simple de Concreto Pretensado / _Ductile Failure_ Mechanism of a Prestressed Concrete Beam ...




El contexto se refiere a una tubería plástica de polietileno. ¿Crees que debo utilizar 'dúctil' o 'flexible' como indica arriba Draken?
Gracias por tu ayuda.
Saludos.
.


Mister Draken said:


> Maleable, flexible.



Gracias por tu ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## x.y.z

El polietileno junto con muchos otros materiales tiene falla dúctil.


----------



## jasminasul

Es que encuentro muchísimos sitios donde pone "fallo dúctil", así que parece que es así como se lo conoce y está muy extendido.


----------



## Cubanboy

Sí, ya veo. Sin embargo, me sigue sonando raro, pero utilizaré 'dúctil'. Gracias a todos.
Saludos.
.


jasminasul said:


> Es que encuentro muchísimos sitios donde pone "fallo dúctil", así que parece que es así como se lo conoce y está muy extendido.


Lo voy a poner así: Será una falla de ductilidad.
¿Qué les parece?
Saludos.


----------



## nelliot53

Mister Draken said:


> Maleable, flexible.



Se entendería mejor con las sugerencias de Mister Draken:   Será una falla de maleabilidad / flexibilidad.  Me inclino por la segunda.

*flexibilidad*

f. Capacidad para doblarse sin partirse


----------



## Mister Draken

Cubanboy said:


> Lo voy a poner así: Será una falla de ductilidad.
> ¿Qué les parece?
> Saludos.



Yo entiendo que te dé seguridad haber encontrado respuestas. Sin embargo, los traductores sabemos que en muchas ocasiones los errores se repiten, y muchos se copian de otros. No digo que este sea el caso. Si no, fíjate cuántos usos de "condición" encuentras cuando en realidad se quiere decir "dolencia". Es solo un ejemplo, pero hay cientos.


----------



## LVRBC

Me parece ser una frase técnica.  Aquí un enlace de wikipedia que les pueda ser útil.
Fractura - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
"En la fractura dúctil, se produce una deformación plástica extensa (cuello) antes de la fractura," dice.  Se distingue de la fractura frágil, "En fracturas frágiles, no se produce deformación plástica aparente antes de la fractura."
It sounds like testing to failure, with the requirement that the failure be a ductile rather than a fragile fracture.


----------



## Masood

jasminasul said:


> *Ductile Failure*
> A ductile failure requires a first-order estimate of the total adhesive shear strain, accounting for plastic deformation of the adhesive, which can be obtained by the Neuber’s rule.
> From: Bonded Joints and Repairs to Composite Airframe Structures, 2016
> 
> *Falla Dúctil en Viga Simple de Concreto Pretensado / Ductile ...*
> 
> Oct 3, 2016 - _Falla_ Dúctil en Viga Simple de Concreto Pretensado / _Ductile Failure_ Mechanism of a Prestressed Concrete Beam ...


Good find. I didn't know that. You live and learn.


----------



## Elcanario

Fragilidad. (Wiki)

"La *fragilidad* es la capacidad de un material de fracturarse debido a su escasa o nula deformación permanente. Por el contrario, los materiales dúctiles o tenaces se rompen tras sufrir acusadas deformaciones, generalmente de tipo plástico. La fragilidad es lo contrario de la tenacidad y tiene la peculiaridad de absorber relativamente poca energía, a diferencia de la *rotura dúctil*."

"La rotura sobreviene cuando el hormigón o el acero alcanzan su deformación última (€cu y €su*** respectivamente). Este tipo de rotura va, por tanto, precedido de grandes fisuras y deformaciones en la estructura, *de donde viene el nombre de* *rotura dúctil*.

La *rotura frágil* es aquella que se produce cuando el hormigón alcanza su deformidad última antes de que el acero alcance su límite elástico..."
Hormigón armado y pretendido I. Juan Murcia Vela, Antonio Aguado de Cea, Antonio R. Marí Bernat. Universidad Politécnica de Cataluña. 1996

*** Aproximado, no dispongo de caracteres en la tableta para representar la fórmula.

"8.3 *Fractura dúctil*
Las superficies de *fractura dúctiles* tienen sus propios rasgos tanto a nivel macroscópico como microscópico."

Introducción a la ciencia e ingeniería de los materiales. Willian D. Callister. 1995

"1.4.1 *Fractura dúctil*
Las superficies de fractura dúctiles tienen sus propios rasgos tanto a nivel macroscópico como microscópico..."

Fractura de materiales. Marc J. Anglada Gomila. Universidad Politécnica de Cataluña. 2002

Etc, etc. Si realizas una búsqueda entre las publicaciones técnicas verás que en ellas las referencias a esos conceptos son homogéneas. En los textos aparecen referencias a tres conceptos: *fracture, fatigue and failure of materials* (fractura, fatiga y falla de materiales).
Un saludo


----------



## Lnewqban

Cubanboy said:


> Hola. Buenas tardes. No sé cómo traducir 'ductile' en este contexto. Agradezco cualquier ayuda.
> Saludos.


Mi sugerencia: Falla o rotura de tipo dúctil.

Se trata de prueba destructiva de presión de tuberías y sus accesorios.
Quiere saberse la presión máxima que el tubo puede soportar sin romperse.
Cuando sometido a presiones extremas, el material del tubo *fluye un poco* antes de romperse.

Se observa un abultamiento en el tubo unos segundos antes de que ocurra una rotura longitudinal de la pared en esa área.
Otros materiales se rompen de forma repentina, sin que pueda observarse deformación previa del tubo.

Copiado de
https://www.nrc.gov/docs/ML1427/ML14273A450.pdf

"3.1.2 Ballooning—any localized expansion of a pipe specimen while under internal pressure. *This is sometimes referred to as ductile failure*.

3.1.5 Rupture—a break in the pipe wall with immediate loss of test fluid and continued loss at essentially no pressure. If rupture is not preceded by some yielding, *this may be termed a non-ductile failure*."


----------



## Mister Draken

Lnewqban said:


> Mi sugerencia: Falla o rotura de tipo dúctil.
> 
> Se trata de *una* prueba destructiva de presión de tuberías y sus accesorios.
> Quiere saberse la presión máxima que el tubo puede soportar sin romperse.
> Cuando *está* sometido a presiones extremas, el material del tubo *fluye un poco* antes de romperse.
> 
> Se observa un abultamiento en el tubo unos segundos antes de que ocurra una rotura longitudinal de la pared en esa área.
> Otros materiales se rompen de forma repentina, sin que pueda observarse deformación previa del tubo.
> 
> Copiado de
> https://www.nrc.gov/docs/ML1427/ML14273A450.pdf


----------



## Pablo75

Cubanboy said:


> Lo voy a poner así: Será una falla de ductilidad.
> ¿Qué les parece?



No me parece correcto. Se dice "falla/rotura dúctil". Es una designación estándar en ingeniería. Y no suena ridículo ni gracioso, de eso puedes estar seguro. Es el término más preciso. Los aportes de @jasminasul , @LVRBC, @Elcanario y @Lnewqban lo explican perfectamente.

En el diseño de hormigón la rotura dúctil es el criterio de cálculo fundamental, por eso es muy conocido el término. En tuberías a presión también.

"Una falla de ductilidad" significaría que la ductilidad no fue la adecuada. Como la falla dúctil es lo deseable, se podría entender como una falta de ductilidad, o sea una rotura frágil.

"The failure shall be ductile" =  "La falla deberá ser (de tipo) dúctil".


----------



## Cubanboy

Pablo75 said:


> No me parece correcto. Se dice "falla/rotura dúctil". Es una designación estándar en ingeniería. Y no suena ridículo ni gracioso, de eso puedes estar seguro. Es el término más preciso. Los aportes de @jasminasul , @LVRBC, @Elcanario y @Lnewqban lo explican perfectamente.
> 
> En el diseño de hormigón la rotura dúctil es el criterio de cálculo fundamental, por eso es muy conocido el término. En tuberías a presión también.
> 
> "Una falla de ductilidad" significaría que la ductilidad no fue la adecuada. Como la falla dúctil es lo deseable, se podría entender como una falta de ductilidad, o sea una rotura frágil.
> 
> "The failure shall be ductile" =  "La falla deberá ser (de tipo) dúctil".


Muchas gracias, Pablo. Ya veo que sonaba extraño para mi ignorancia. Finalmente, utilicé falla dúctil.
Muy agradecido a todos.


----------

